# Biscuits for Diabetics



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Since going back into Type 2, I've missed having the odd biscuits, So I was surprised to find some in Poundworld yesterday, I don't know if they're going to be a stock item, but if so I'll be getting the odd packet or three.



















They also do a Marie biscuit there, not got a pic of them, all £1, which isn't exactly cheap for a packet of biscuits, but are <0.5% sugar, fat isn't silly to compensate either, taste fine, even a little sweet if anything.

Check out the prices on Amazon though

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgaaay3v334t313/Gullon sugar free wafer biscuits.png?dl=0


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Only vaguely relevant, last week in York my wife was feeling thirsty, but she only drinks Diet Coke. We popped into a pound type shop and picked up a can marked at 49p (smaller than the normal 330ml )

Because it was a pound shop the assistant told my wife she could not sell it for 49p she would have to charge £1.00. However we were able to buy 3 for £1.00.

She drank one and we had to carry the others around for the rest of the afternoon.!!!

Perhaps you could get a similar deal with the biscuits Kev.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Only vaguely relevant, last week in York my wife was feeling thirsty, but she only drinks Diet Coke. We popped into a pound type shop and picked up a can marked at 49p (smaller than the normal 330ml )
> 
> Because it was a pound shop the assistant told my wife she could not sell it for 49p she would have to charge £1.00. However we were able to buy 3 for £1.00.
> 
> ...


Not sure I follow you Davy, they are a £1 per packet.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Very interesting Kev, can you tell us what is being used instead of sugar to sweeten it please.Or other contents we should know of, before I buy some for the missus.Can you post the label with details maybe.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Biscuits and diabetics is a subject that has concerned me for more than 55 years now.....

ideally don't eat as they are all high CHO (carbohydrate) - but that can be useful if a sudden boost is needed for Type 1 with a low BM.

BUT they are a very "moreish" item and any reduced sugar item may be less disastrous - they may well contain artificial sweeteners - not a bad thing unless excess is consumed when it can lead to diarrhoea......

BUT, of course, if they contain flour that will be broken down to release CHO although it is NOT a sugar so will not appear as one on the "sugar" part of the label.

I would like to see the ingredients label so that I could offer an opinion; Marie biscuits were what I was told to use at King's College hospital as they were 2 biscuits = 10g of CHO, but I haven't seen Marie for many, many years now.

Happy to comment further if I can see the label. Type 2 diabetics have a different regime to Type 1 - many medical consultants think the two problems should have totally separate names to remove the link that is often erroneously made between the two.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Very interesting Kev, can you tell us what is being used instead of sugar to sweeten it please.Or other contents we should know of, before I buy some for the missus.Can you post the label with details maybe.
> 
> cabby


Tight arse, go and spend a quid and find out :roll: :roll:

Maybe later if you're nice to me, what, not worth it okay, I'll cope.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay ya tite git   in order package then contents:-


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Each biscuit contains 9.0g of CHO so yes they are "low sugar" (<0.5g), but the CHO will br broken down into sugars by the digestive enzymes in the mouth and the small intestine.

Eat with care, they will increase you BM as each (digestive) biscuit is nearly 10g CHO - sadly, the other two contents pictures have not opened for me, and while that contains the nutritional info. it does not contain the list of ingredients which will probably list flour.....

If you look at the content per 100g they are nearly 3/4 CHO - low sugar yes, but NOT low CHO.

I will look at the other labels when I can open the pictures- now done; wafers are lowest CHO at 62%, Marie highest at 75%, so definitely *EAT WITH CARE* - they will increase blood glucose and assist weight gain.........

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I managed to go cold turkey from smoking 50/60 per day back in 1971.
I am hoping that I still have the will power to stop eating biscuits now, as I tend to eat a whole pkt in one go at least.even if they are chocolate ones.Jaffa cakes in twin packs on offer is my downfall.

Started yesterday, so if I get a bit or lot ratty may I apologise in advance.
SORRY.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> I managed to go cold turkey from smoking 50/60 per day back in 1971.
> 
> cabby


been there, read the boook, seen the play, got the T shirt and .......

FAILED......

I do not have the willpower obviously as I still love biscuits (and how), here in France UK biscuits are horribly expensive (McVities Plain Chocolate Digestives are about 3.50€.....:surprise

BUT our local Intermarche does an EXCELLENT chocolate covered biscuits - very much like the Balsan ones) for 0.55€ a packet of 16 - and inside there are two packets of 8 sealed so I do not feel the need to demolish the whole lot...... each biscuit is 7.9g CHO so that's either about 1 unit of insulin or 1/2 hour of cutting wood is the equivalent...... and MrsW does not like to be cold.... :wink2:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I gave up the smoking as said already, but I also had to give up alcoholic drinks back in 1989.This leaves only wild wild women and at my age being able to cope with them is nigh on impossible.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------

